# plants in hong kong



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

am making a trip to hong kong. Is it ok to buy plants there?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, it is certainly legal to buy plants in Hong Kong, however, you can't bring them home (I assume you live in the U.S.?) legally without a phytosanitary certificate. I seem to recall that SCMurphy, a member here, recently did this to bring some rare crypts home from a trip to Europe. If you are interested, you could PM him for the details. 

From what I understand, this could be costly and a bit of a hassle, so you might not consider it worth it unless you are after some very rare plants.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's a thread that talks about this. The last post is from SCMurphy.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...penalties-for-illegal-import-of-plants-5.html


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

hello guys, 

Here(hong kong) has many kinds of plants, and there is a entire street selling them. if you love aqua stuffs... you cannot miss it...
anyway, I don't know the price of plants selling in US, but here, the cheapest selling price of some kind of plants are $10 to 20 (about 1.5 TO 2 US dollars), and as I read thru internets and books, most kinds of plants I had seen in planted tank over the world you can also found in Hong Kong.

Hope it helps. ^^


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks for the replies. I got the permits but i was wondering if there were any specific shops to go to.


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

there are about 60 to 80 shops in one street, just as you can take 2 hours to walk along it, you will not miss anything. There is somewhere in Mok Kok, Kowloon, you can get there but asking anyone in hong kong. ^^"

and if you will be staying in hong kong island, Tony's aquarium shop is a shop you should not miss, which located in causeway bay.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks am staying in hung hom area. the shops are amazing. the number of choices is great, I however was looking for a shop someone recommended; Tropica was the name supposedly but I couldn't find it


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

you are in Hong Kong now??
I think you are looking for this shop..this shop had alot of tropica plants...



















original photo by Kelvin666 @ ¤ô¯ó±¡°g - ºî¦X¤ô±Ú, ¤ô¯ó, µuÄK, ¼ö±a³½°Q½×°Ï
original post : 
¤ô¯ó±¡°g - ºî¦X¤ô±Ú, ¤ô¯ó, µuÄK, ¼ö±a³½°Q½×°Ï :: Æ[¬Ý¤å³¹ - [¤À¨É] ³½µó³½©±·Ó¤ù¬ö¿ý (2006¦~8¤ë5¤é²Ä¤G¦¸§ó·s)

Thank you Kelvin, hope you don't mind. ^^


----------

